
ASK HN: Where can I find SQL datasets to practice - idontsleep
I need to practice my SQL skills but I can&#x27;t find good datasets to practice I remember seeing a github repository with lots of SQL-ready data to practice but I lost the link.
======
designorant
GenerateData is great when it comes to dummy databases.

URL: [http://www.generatedata.com/](http://www.generatedata.com/) Source:
[https://github.com/benkeen/generatedata](https://github.com/benkeen/generatedata)

------
knoxa2511
[http://imdbpy.sourceforge.net/](http://imdbpy.sourceforge.net/) Here's a
great way to get the IMDB datasets, also
[http://www.imdb.com/interfaces](http://www.imdb.com/interfaces)

------
iamdave
There's always the good old fashioned Northwind DB from Microsoft:
[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms143221(v=sql.1...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms143221\(v=sql.105\).aspx)

------
ferrari8608
Stack Exchange's data is open to all

[https://data.stackexchange.com/](https://data.stackexchange.com/)

